# Product linking suggestion



## LandyMan (13/11/14)

Hi all, 

Not really a question about stock, but rather a suggestion post for the online retailers 

When providing links to new products available in your stores, could you please add the full URL for the product, and not just the generic URL for the shop?

Some of the stores don't work all that great on mobile devices, which makes it very difficult to find the mentioned product.

Thanks né 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

